# Importing from China to Dublin procedure



## Bolo

Im in the throws of importing goods from China.  My supplier states that the unit price for my goods includes C&F to Dublin, Ireland.  The thing is I am not 100% sure what happens after this?  Do I need to employ an agent to handle the port administration or can I do this myself?

The only other thing is that they are requesting full payment before I receive the goods.  They have given me all the necessary details as in bank account (Business) and Swift codes etc..  I have paid them in full before for samples via Western Union and there were no problems, I am just apprehensive as this amount is slightly more substantial.  Has anyone else had this type of dealing?


----------



## Purple

Call someone like [broken link removed] they are a freight forwarder. Get your supplier in China to ship it to them in Dublin.
I buy quite a lot of stuff from China but I establish the bona fides of the company before hand. 
Even if you don't work with them I would still call Enterprise Ireland in China and ask them if they can check out the company for you. They charge about €120 for this service. If they won't do it they should be able to but you on to someone who can. It's the equivalent of checking with the CRO here, it won't tell you everything but it will tell you who owns the company and if they are a real outfit.


----------



## Bolo

Thanks for that Purple.  I will check both them out.  

The company seems bona fide ive done some researching but will do that too..

Thanks again


----------



## Importer

Bolo

The answer to your question depends very much on the value of your import and the degree to which you know your supplier.

The best way of controlling the financial risks are by opening a letter of credit via your bank. By usiung an L/C the supplier only gets paid when the shipping documents (Bill of lading, Invoice, packing list, Inspection certificate) are sent by the suppliers bank to your bank) In your particular case it may be too late to set this up now.

You will need to appoint a customs clearance agent in Ireland to import the goods.He will need an original bill of lading and invoice to do the clearing. If you're importing a container, the cc agent will usually also be able to arrange the haulage to its final destination.

There are also other things to consider in this type of importation, whether the goods comply with EU standards and whether it might be worthwhile having the goods inspected for quality prior to dispatch from the factory.

Very often its possible to save money by shopping around between shipping companies for freight rates. The factory shipping rates are normally not the best ones

I hope it works out

www.importingfromchinatoirelandanduk.com


----------



## sue97

I import from China a good bit and intially I always insisted that I would only pay by credit card.

This was fine although they charged me an extra €250 for the pleasure on a €5k order but I felt it was worth it for the security.

Re shipping costs - Even when I have paid shipping costs in advance in China, , I still find that I have to pay customs and about €250 admin charges on this side.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Bolo

Thanks guys.  I think Ive all sorted now.  Just about to place the order..


----------



## brian.mobile

Bolo said:


> Thanks guys. I think Ive all sorted now. Just about to place the order..


 
China! You're going to have some fun buddy. Expect mad e-mails you'll find hard to 'tranlaste' and be prepared to find a load of 'something' you didnt order arrive You'll probably get to know some stevedor in Felixstow when your trans-shipment goes astray, and oh that toilet seat you ordered - dont be surprised when 10,000 of them arrive - all in good nick but built to fit the Chinese ass.

Doing business with China = surprises.

Anyway, you'll get used to it though. Best of Irish luck to you Sir.

BM


----------



## Bolo

Ha ha thanks Brian..  

Emails have been fine so far have been asking this guy a gazillion questions since July!! 

He will pay all shipping costs so fingers crossed I dont get the priviledge to deal with this Steve person..

So we shall see fingers crossed all goes according to plan as Ive just paid him...  No going back now..


----------



## swordshead

brian.mobile said:


> You'll probably get to know some stevedor in Felixstow


In case anyone else was wondering: Stevedore= A labourer who loads and unloads vessels in a port. Not a random bloke called Steve Dore hangin around ports..


----------



## youliamora

Did ou find out about the importing your goods from china to ireland ? I m interesteed also to find out whats the diference between LCL and FCL . How can I book an clearing agent and whats is their average charge ?
Many thanks . Youlia


----------



## Importer

LCL = Less than container load
FCL = Full container load

Average customs clearance charge is about 55 euro

Importer
www.productpower.net


----------



## Gonzalo

Hello, I would like to start a business and I am thinking about importing bicycles from China.

Do you where I can find more information about Duty and VAT?


Cost Into Ireland = (Purchase price + Insurance + Shipping Costs)
Duty Payable = Cost Into Ireland * Duty Rate%
VAT Payable = ( Cost Into Ireland + Duty Payable) * 21%

You Pay Revenue = (Duty Payable + VAT Payable)

Thank you


----------

